# Nerite snails dead or dying?



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago, I moved two nerite snails from my 75 degree goldfish tank to my 78 degree betta/frog tank. The betta frog tank is at my office and uses city water, the goldfish tank is at my home and uses well water.

The water in both tanks is treated with Prime during water changes.

The snails acclimated to the new tank and spent a few days eating diatom algae off the decor. Last week, I did not see them often (not abnormal), but by the end of the week, I noticed they weren't moving a lot, if at all.

During Friday's water change, I removed them and examined them. The bodies were tucked pretty deeply into the shell rather than being even with the shell's opening. There was no odor.

I put both the nerites back in the tank in front to see what happened over the weekend. Today is Wednesday, they have not moved from that spot, and one flipped over (or was flipped over between Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning- I'm guessing this one is definitely dead?).

The water parameters are: NH3 = NO2 = 0ppm, NO3 < 5ppm. The betta and frogs are healthy and tank T= 79F. I don't have my pH test kit in the office today.

These snails were alive and well for at least 4 weeks- I bought 3 a few weeks ago and one of them stopped moving during QT, at first it responded slowly to being poked, but a few days later there was no response, so I assumed it was dead (but euthanized it before disposing of it in case I was wrong).

One of the twp I am currently worried about is definitely part of that group of 3 I just bought- I am not sure about the other- I had 6 total in the tank at home, 3 of them I bought 2 years ago and some of them look alike.

So, what could cause active nerites to stop moving and/or die after 3-4 days of eating? Can they die from over indulging on diatom algae? Could there be an issue with the water or tank causing the deaths? I'm leary of putting other snails or even shrimp in this tank until I figure out the problem.

Thanks for any advice on what to do next.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Any chance there was copper in the tank some time in the past? Or does the water supply have copper in it?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

My betta (in a 10 npt) attacks and kills snails regardless of size, both ramshorns and pond snails. It's actually quite entertaining, though I wish he'd leave them alone sometimes so they could eat leftovers et cetera.

I've had similar symptoms that you described in the 125 with ramshorns after pouring H2O2 at relatively high rates to the point that I only have a few individuals left of a colony of 100+ (not counting pond snails!!!-they've ALL gone away!). This wasn't a bad thing in my mind, but demonstrates that snails are pretty sensitive to oxidizing agentsainkille...just something to consider while you try to find the cause of the issue.

Then again, your frog's health is going to be a really good indicator of water conditions as well. If he's not acting strange you'd think that all was well regarding toxins, especially metals. Perhaps he is exuding something the snails don't like??? I guess it begs the question: What type of frog do you have?

Anyway, if you get the answer you're after let us know so we can avoid it. Nerites may not be really expensive, but they certainly don't replenish themselves.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

I have the same thing happened to my nerite snails. All no nerite died now, same kind of death, they hided inside deeply and not move at all over days/week. I took them out, some bad odor.

I don't know what was the cause. The tank was setup for CRS. Maybe I didn't acclimate them well when moving them from one tank to the new tank? Anyway, I do not have any nerites now...


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I have found that all the newer types of nerites will die in my tank. The only kind I can keep for some reason is the olive nerite.


----------



## kribcaves (Nov 2, 2011)

i know im years late on this post, but im experiencing a similar problem with my zebra nerite snails. i bought three recently and noticed that they dont do very well in my relatively new tank despite the fact that all other fish are doing great(78 degrees, 0 nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia). i took them out and moved them to my well established ten gallon nano(same stats except much colder. 68-70 degrees) and they immediately recovered and are fine. im so confused as to what could cause this difference b/w tanks. i am using WELL WATER and think copper could be the issue, but why wouldnt it be in both tanks? if it is copper what is the solution? thanks


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

kribcaves said:


> i know im years late on this post, but im experiencing a similar problem with my zebra nerite snails. i bought three recently and noticed that they dont do very well in my relatively new tank despite the fact that all other fish are doing great(78 degrees, 0 nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia). i took them out and moved them to my well established ten gallon nano(same stats except much colder. 68-70 degrees) and they immediately recovered and are fine. im so confused as to what could cause this difference b/w tanks. i am using WELL WATER and think copper could be the issue, but why wouldnt it be in both tanks? if it is copper what is the solution? thanks


I have well water also. I find I can't put nerites in a recently established tank. Not sure if it's the water, or the newness of the tank. I wait a few months, then add them. Seems to work....


----------

